# Recommend White Carbon Seatpost?



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

Size: 27.2mm
Length: below 350mm
Weight: below 200g
Setback: up to 25mm


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Deda Zero 100


----------

